#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Kor Ror 2

## peterpan

I have continual problems get a marriage visa because i was married over seas, recently I applied at Veintane and was only issued with a tourist visa, so i guess I need a Kor Ror 2 ? I was divorced 40  years ago and i So my marriage certificate say that fact.  can any one assist, what is a Kor Ror 2 and how does one get one?

----------


## Necron99

> I have continual problems get a marriage visa because i was married over seas, recently I applied at Veintane and was only issued with a tourist visa, so i guess I need a Kor Ror 2 ? I was divorced 40  years ago and i So my marriage certificate say that fact.  can any one assist, what is a Kor Ror 2 and how does one get one?



KR2 is an extract of your marriage record from the Amphur where you registered it.
I don't know if you can register a foreign marriage at the Amphur.
Has your marriage cert from O/S been translated? Maybe that would do.

----------


## peterpan

thanks, I am in udon does that mean I have to make a trip to BKK?

----------


## Necron99

> thanks, I am in udon does that mean I have to make a trip to BKK?



Your OP is a mess.
Where did you marry Mrs Pan (the current one).

----------


## Loy Toy

No idea Pete but surely having sired 2 Thai Children with your wife must mean something to these buffoons. Proving that you have supported Thais for the last 10 years????? must mean something rather than a piece of paper.

I hope you get it sorted mate.

----------


## barrylad66

sorry i cant help but tod should be along shortly ::chitown::

----------


## jamescollister

PP, simple option, pop into the Amphor and register the marriage, 10 minutes and a few Baht later and you have a KR 1 and 2.

----------


## slackula

> Your OP is a mess. Where did you marry Mrs Pan (the current one).


If I'm reading correctly he was previously divorced and the fact that he has been previously divorced is mentioned in his KR2, the marriage record of his current marriage.

Since the KR2 is what is in the national database regarding his marriage he (or his current Mrs) can request a reprint of it from any Amphur if he can identify himself to their satisfaction.

It's not necessary to return to the original Amphur.

----------


## slackula

> 10 minutes and a few Baht later and you have a KR 1 and 2.


Correction, you'll have KR2 & KR3. 3 is the flowery border one for framing (should be 2 copies actually, 1 for bride and 1 for groom - they are identical except for a stamp saying which is which) and KR2 which is the important stuff about keeping maiden names, pre-nups, previous marriages etc.

----------


## Norton

> I am in udon does that mean I have to make a trip to BKK?


You will have to if you do it by the "rules". Make sure you take the wife along with all her ID docs (passport, Thai ID card and house book).

Go to the Kiwi embassy. They will certify your marriage cert is authentic.

Then the certified marriage certification has to be translated to Thai by a gov certified translator. Plenty of them in bangers. Your embassy should have a ref.

Take both your embassy certified marriage cert and the Thai translation to the Foreign Affiars Ministry on Chang Wattana Rd. They will stamp all the docs.

Back to your local district office in Udon with all the docs. They will issue you a Thai Marriage Cert. As I recall the district off ice will give you 2 docs. A Kor Ror 2 and a Kor Ror 3. One a copy of the Marriage Registration and the other a copy of the Marriage Certificate. Can't recall which is which.

Whole lot of certifying going on but we must feed the Thai bureaucracy.  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> No idea Pete but surely having sired 2 Thai Children with your wife must mean something to these buffoons. Proving that you have supported Thais for the last 10 years????? must mean something rather than a piece of paper.
> 
> I hope you get it sorted mate.


You know, LT - there was a time when that carried a lot of weight....having Thai children from a Thai national. Especially if they were born in Thailand.

Don't believe the immigration authorities [or authorities in general] look upon such things as it applies to foreigners and their immigration status as they once did.

Don't know Pete's situation, but if his children [of a Thai mother] were born abroad that might heighten complications towards his looking to secure the type of immigration status that he might be after - adds to the layers of bureaucracy.

Wish him the best anyway...

Norton, above, seems to have shed light on this particular problem.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 10 minutes and a few Baht later and you have a KR 1 and 2.
> 
> 
> Correction, you'll have KR2 & KR3. 3 is the flowery border one for framing (should be 2 copies actually, 1 for bride and 1 for groom - they are identical except for a stamp saying which is which) and KR2 which is the important stuff about keeping maiden names, pre-nups, previous marriages etc.


I stand corrected, only look at them once a year, multi O, which I have to do next week in Savanhket.
Jim

----------


## Pragmatic

> I have continual problems get a marriage visa because i was married over seas, recently I applied at Veintane and was only issued with a tourist visa, so i guess I need a Kor Ror 2 ? I was divorced 40 years ago and i So my marriage certificate say that fact. can any one assist, what is a Kor Ror 2 and how does one get one?


So why haven't you sorted this out before if it's continual? Surely the problem would have been highlighted the first time you applied and sorted for the next time? Just my view on things.

----------


## nidhogg

> PP, simple option, pop into the Amphor and register the marriage, 10 minutes and a few Baht later and you have a KR 1 and 2.


I would have to go with that concept (I know there was a comment on which docs you get later in the thread).

As far as I am aware (note the caveat!) there is no problems in marrying the same woman under different legal systems.  



Marrying different ones of course does have certain implications!!

----------


## OhOh

> I was divorced 40 years ago


You might want to take your original Divorce certificate to your embassy and get them to certify that as well, and also a Thai translation, to the ministry prior to visiting the local Ampur office. :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> Then the certified marriage certification has to be translated to Thai by a gov certified translator.


Actually there is no such thing as a gov certified translator in Thailand, it is not like somebody can apply and get a license as with a notary public or something. The translators that embassies list are just companies who have produced results for their nationalities before.

A translation company (as a legal entity) stamps their work as a "certified correct translation" but only in the same way as somebody making an affidavit for example signs a line certifying that the info is true and correct to the best of their knowledge. It is when the translation has been submitted to the MFA and got their stamp of approval over the stamp of the translator that it carries any weight.

You can translate you own documents and submit to the MFA for approval of the translation if you want, we did that when I got my Statutory Declaration from UK embassy prior to nipping down to the Amphur while I was on a lunch break to seal my fate.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> PP, simple option, pop into the Amphor and register the marriage, 10 minutes and a few Baht later and you have a KR 1 and 2.
> 
> 
> I would have to go with that concept (I know there was a comment on which docs you get later in the thread).
> 
> As far as I am aware (note the caveat!) there is no problems in marrying the same woman under different legal systems.  
> ...




I don't think that is correct, you can renew vows with a priest, but not actually get a record of marriage again. It's like being born.
For Oz here you have to sign a stat dec saying you are not currently married to get a Amphur marriage and that would be a lie.

----------


## Norton

> Actually there is no such thing as a gov certified translator in Thailand


You are correct. Not gov certified. As you say, translators who have a track record dealing with government entities. The one I use is government registered however.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...


Confusing registering a marriage, with church weddings, no reason you can't get a blessing and register the marriage in Thailand and then marry in Australia and get an OZ wedding certificate.
And you can have 2 birth certificates, or more, PP just needs a stat dec that he's free to marry his wife, or there are a lot of bigamists out there. 
Many have Thai and foreign weddings, makes it easier on name changes.

----------


## Norton

> PP just needs a stat dec that he's free to marry his wife


PP needs a Thai marriage Cert. He's already legally married in NZ. He's not looking to be free to marry his current wife again.  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> PP just needs a stat dec that he's free to marry his wife
> 
> 
> PP needs a Thai marriage Cert. He's already legally married in NZ. He's not looking to be free to marry his current wife again.


He wants a piece of paper from the Amphor, it's a registration of the union, not a marriage per-say.
No big deal, he registers the wedding and gets the paper.

----------


## DBell

Sounds like you will need to be officially married in Thailand.

To do this you may (in BKK you do) need to get a letter from your embassy stating that you are married to ****** , or are not currently married thus free to marry ******.

I had to put my employment info and salary on mine (embassy wanted it on).

Your full birth-cert (I only had my short one so had to get that from the government at home).

Translated in to Thai by a registered translator.
These stamped by the MFA.

Then taken to the marriage office within 4 weeks.

You get the Kor Ror 3 that day. It's your Thai marriage Cert.


You can also get the Kor Ror 2 from your local amphur in the future to show that you are still married, once the the KR2 is a few years old. Some people have been refused marriage visas because their marriage cert was 5 yrs old and they could have been since divorced.

----------


## DBell

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...


Big deal at many amphurs.

You don't get the KR2 without the KR3.

You don't get the KR3 without official translations of your docs by the MFA.


Officers and offices do differ, but this the norm.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Norton
> ...


Been married a long time now, things change over time.
Friend married in Ubon last year, Embassy letter, free to marry, took no time at all, piss up lasted 2 days though.

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> PP just needs a stat dec that he's free to marry his wife
> 
> 
> PP needs a Thai marriage Cert. He's already legally married in NZ. He's not looking to be free to marry his current wife again.


 true jim\norts I don't want to get married again I just want to be able to present my marriage cert without a load of supporting shite, I have two thai daughters and normally that would carry some weight, but  it seems not. but thanks for the help, lots of useful info here.

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> I have continual problems get a marriage visa because i was married over seas, recently I applied at Veintane and was only issued with a tourist visa, so i guess I need a Kor Ror 2 ? I was divorced 40 years ago and i So my marriage certificate say that fact. can any one assist, what is a Kor Ror 2 and how does one get one?
> 
> 
> So why haven't you sorted this out before if it's continual? Surely the problem would have been highlighted the first time you applied and sorted for the next time? Just my view on things.


 True! I should have, but its only reared its head recently, up until now and 10 previous marriage and visa extensions few problems  until my last application. mind you many were in Brisbane.

----------


## DBell

If it was in Vientiane, go to Savannakhet next time. Much friendlier.

----------


## toddaniels

Well, seeing as you can't get a "marriage visa extension" outside this country, I can only surmise you've been pulling year long multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-0 (other) visas based on being married to a thai national all this time.

Just an FYI; IF you as a foreigner got married to a thai in your own country; you do NOT need to "register" the marriage in thailand to qualify for either a yearly  extension of stay or to pull one of those 60 day visit my thai wife extensions of stay. I've shepherded people thru both processes in Bangkok with just their marriage certificate from their own country, translated into thai and stamped as a "certified translation" by the MFA.  

Now what it appears you haven't done in all this time is gotten a yearly extension of stay INSIDE thailand based on being married to a thai.

As other posters pointed out Savannakhet would have been the go-to thai consulate of choice here in S/E Asia if you were tryin' to secure a year long multi-entry Non-Immigration Type O visa.

Although even there it would appear from recent reports that you'd need the original and the certified translation of your marriage certificate (from where ever you're from), a copy of your wife's thai I/D card and a copy of her listing in the house book. Still Savannakhet is the "soft touch" right now, but who knows how long that will last.

Still good luck,

----------


## Phuketrichard

Since u have kids you can also get a Non o based on that.
same $$ in the bank as wife

Savannakhet, from postings on thai visa, is easiest and no money needed to show if ur married

http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic/753690-1-year-multi-non-o-based-on-marriage-completed-in-savankhetmukdahan/

http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic/...1#entry8253131

----------


## cnx37

Richard
Thank you for the journey - it reinforced my reasoning for living in LOS for the past 12 years.
How does one describe LOS? I cannot do it justice! Natural beauty, contrast, history - too much.
In Jan, we are shifting to Fang - about 600AD.
My "home country" is Oz - natural beauty - 5 star.
Too bad about the people!

 :cmn:  :cmn:  :cmn:

----------


## DBell

> Just an FYI; IF you as a foreigner got married to a thai in your own country; you do NOT need to "register" the marriage in thailand to qualify for either a yearly  extension of stay or to pull one of those 60 day visit my thai wife extensions of stay.


You need whatever the Immigration police officer demands. 

This differs in place to place and officer to officer. 

Just like every other Thai government office.

----------


## toddaniels

> You need whatever the Immigration police officer demands. 
> 
> This differs in place to place and officer to officer. 
> 
> Just like every other Thai government office.



"DBell" that statement is totally wrong! You don't need what ever the Immigrations Officer demands. You need whatever the rules says you need. End of story.. 

The fact that some people bow 'n scrape to every demand these people make is NO reason all foreigners should do that! 

Christ grow a pair! Stand up for what's written as the rules. If it's wrong call them on it right then or call and complain about them while you're there in their office! 

I for one refuse to follow the whims of a thai who wants to make me do something just so they can "โชว์พาว" over me. BTW: that is the thai term for "show power" (although this being the "Land 'O Thaiz", the word power had too many syllables for them to spit out, so they cut the last syllable from the engrish word power, and now it's just "pow" as in "show pow").

We apply for permission to live here a year at a time and once granted it is a "right" we possess! It is NOT  by their leave, nor do we tug our fetlock, err forelock when thaiz pass us in the street! They are human beans err human beings just like us, and in fact no better than we are.

If more foreigners stood up for what's really written in the rules instead of bending to the will of every Tom, Dick and Somchai thai in an oh-so tight uniform, we wouldn't be in near the mess we (foreigners) seem to be in here, time and again over simple stuff like this.

I'm proud to be a born, bred, corn fed american, but  honestly, sometimes I'm ashamed to be labeled as a foreigner here, given the way some of you people say we should act towards these people.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Richard
> Thank you for the journey - it reinforced my reasoning for living in LOS for the past 12 years.
> How does one describe LOS? I cannot do it justice! Natural beauty, contrast, history - too much.
> In Jan, we are shifting to Fang - about 600AD.
> My "home country" is Oz - natural beauty - 5 star.
> Too bad about the people!


If Fang had a beach i would move up there in a heart beat, lovely area,

Glad u liked the photos

----------


## DBell

> Originally Posted by DBell
> 
> 
> You need whatever the Immigration police officer demands. 
> 
> This differs in place to place and officer to officer. 
> 
> Just like every other Thai government office.
> 
> ...


Incorrect.

Everything is up to the discretion of the Immigration Police Officers.

A visa does not allow you to enter the country. It allows you to enter the country for a specific purpose at the immigration police's discretion.

Having all the documents the dept. of immigration state that an alien requires for an extension etc. does not automatically give you such, it is up to the discretion of the immigration police officer to grant you such or not.


Welcome. Enjoy your holiday here.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DBell
> ...


agree;
go into a immigration anywhere and when they tell you , you need this or that an you reply
"no i dont and here is the rule to prove it" :ourrules: 

and see what they do.

----------


## toddaniels

Sheesh, you guys! No wonder I have so much problem getting these people to follow the rules they wrote themselves! 

If every Tom, Dick and Somchai foreigner here is kowtowing, bowing and scraping every time someone makes up a hare-brained new "rule", no wonder they think they can get away with it, you're letting them! Why not just man up, say', "No I believe that's not right", then tryin' to show them the proof as it's written IN thai..

Almost EVERYTHING to do with Immigrations has an appeals process, or a way to kick it up the chain 'o command. I've questioned immigration officers decisions here in Bangkok a few times when I thought they weren't following the "rules according to Hoyle".  I've had my questions bumped up the chain and each time I've gotten them to follow the rules as they're written, not as they imagined they were. Now it might not have won me friends, but it hasn't appeared to have hurt my dealings with them either. 

Wait, I take that back, on this new Police Order 327/2557 which came into effect August 29, they specifically list something that cannot be appealed. That's the new rule which lets people on visa exempt stamps (15/30 day) apply for a one time 30 day extension of stay. It says if that application is denied there is no appeal process and you get a "7-day-get-outta-Dodge" emergency extension only.

I know other Immigrations offices don't follow the rules like their written, Korat and Nong Khai are famous for being little fiefdoms. That's why I don't do "field trips" anymore. I deal with Bangkok and only Bangkok..

----------


## DBell

Thailand and Thais really do drive some people nuts..... Don't they.  :Smile: 


The rules are simple, for you the alien. 

Everything is up to the discretion of the immigration police officer that is dealing with you. 

If you have a visa to enter the kingdom of Thailand, that does not automatically grant you entry. It is up to the immigration police officer dealing with you.

Just look at all the people turned away from the Southern borders last month, some with new Tourist Visas, some using the 2nd entry on a double-entry tourist visa.

Immigration officers said no, they don't care, they're not granted entry and that was that. 

The same goes for immigration police officers at immigration offices. You can go there with all the documents that they list as required. This does not automatically grant you, the alien, anything. It is up to the discretion of the immigration police officer.

This is the same the World over.

I'm guessing that as you are white and Western, the little brown man should be kowtowing you, right?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

I must be an alien. Truly, I live in "hicksville" - CNX. When I arrived in LOS (12 years ago), I applied for a R/V (whatever one desires to call it). Over the years, it has not been the perfect run. Long waits & 3 monthly reporting - my gripes.
Procedure, documentary evidence - too easy. Extension - it is getting better.
3 monthly reporting - damned if I know why.
We are dealing with the police. My experience - I respect them - they respect me. I really do not see a problem - no discrimination; no derision.
However, some TD members - "no names" - go out of their way to create problems.
My dream - only a dream - make the PR (permanent residency) requirements reasonably achievable. Place more THB in Thai bank - OK!
Only my experience & opinion.

----------


## jamescollister

Back from Savanakhet, new Multi O spouse, new consulate now open, 60 Baht form filer, computer printed application.
Give it in, guy said originals, pull out the papers, wedding certificate, glance Ok, come back 3 pm, done and back to Thailand.

Lesson learnt don't arrive early, unlike the old consulate, they except applications up to 11 AM,  could have had a few more hours sleep. Jim

----------


## nigelandjan

You still hanging round Pete ? Thought you was on your  way some time back ??

Anyway all the best matey

----------


## OhOh

> Give it in, guy said originals, pull out the papers, wedding certificate, glance Ok, come back 3 pm, done and back to Thailand.


Can you confirm which "papers" were handed over and accepted. Also were Thai translations of the "originals" required? If not here a PM would suffice.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> Give it in, guy said originals, pull out the papers, wedding certificate, glance Ok, come back 3 pm, done and back to Thailand.
> 
> 
> Can you confirm which "papers" were handed over and accepted. Also were Thai translations of the "originals" required? If not here a PM would suffice.


Form filler was just left of the consulate, copies of of weddings certs 2 and 3, passport, 2 photo's, house book copy.
Guy typed in the details, printed out the application, handed in the forms to the consulate guy, wedding cert was only thing he looked at and it was upside down. finished.
Then the wait in the most boring town on the planet. Jim

----------


## OhOh

^Thanks

----------


## toddaniels

"DBell" - I personally think you give people you deal with here way too much latitude. True they have a LOT of discretion in things, but what is wrong with taking a stand on things you believe are wrong? 

Why should we as foreigners roll over, do one of those exaggerated wai'z foreigner's are famous for (with their hands covering their faces), genuflect and curtsey, when we're tryin' to do is follow the rules as the thaiz wrote them? I just don't buy into that line of thinking not a bit. 

You will note the Southern Border crossings are run by that guy from Division 6 right? The same one who said foreigners needed to carry their passports 24/7 (since rescinded) and that over-stayers will be black listed, which still hasn't come into effect or been enforced, other than us signing a paper that we understand the new rules they're gonna vote thru the cabinet someday.

These people (the thaiz) don't drive me nuts at all. In the time I've lived here I've become really good at taking their cultural idiosyncratic behavior and using it against them to get my way. It's foreigners here who walk around on eggshells, spouting "thai culture-isms" spoon fed to them by their significant thai other or who act like we owe the thaiz something because we choose to live here who really pushes my buttons. 

Again, almost everything to do with Immigrations has a defined appeals policy. While the officer in front of you may not like it, you certainly can exercise your rights within the rules to appeal a decision.

"jamescollister" Good to hear that Savannakhet is still the "soft touch" place it's known to be for multi-entry Non-0 based on marriage!  

Just a question; did you get hung up at the Mukdahan border buying the Lao visa that morning for very long? People doin' a visa runs up there especially one's using that overnight bus BKK to Mukdahan, I've been sending to the Lao Embassy here first to buy their visa. That way they're not caught in the queue to get the Lao visa and miss the first bus across.

"cnx37" - While they are a branch of the Royal Thai Police (hence the reason immigration rules are not laws, but police orders) most of those workers are nothing more than professional paper pushers or desk jockeys. 

90 day reporting has gotten better since they went to the bar code receipt dealy, although I find it strange you still need to fill out a new form if nothing changed. 

Concerning PR (Permanent Residency); those requirements are already set pretty darned low! Application fee of 7600baht. Three years of working here making the minimum amount as set out based on nationality, paying into the tax system, approval of residence 191,400 baht fee if you're single / 95,700 baht fee if you're married to a thai, a mountain of documentation and bob's your uncle! If they accept you're application, you'll get free extensions of stay every 6 months until you're eventually approved. FYI: they have a 100% success rate in approval, because if it won't fly they won't even take your paperwork! The quotas are 100 people per country per year and for western countries they NEVER hit the quota each year! 

Conversely, if you're working and married to a thai, after 3 years you don't even need to apply for PR, you can go straight for thai citizenship.

Honestly guyz; I was taught as a kid "courtesy doesn't take a college degree" (which is good because I'm a dumb hillbilly). I never said I was rude to immigrations people ever. 

However I was also taught respect has to be earned. Prove to me I should respect you and I will, but don't think just because a thai is wearing a too tight uniform with hash marks, stars & crossed swords on it that the position automatically garners respect from me. 

I am totally tolerant of all the thaiz here, I mean where else would you expect to find them as thick as ticks on a hound-dogs back except a country called THAI-land? The thing is, the best I can work myself into towards them on a good day is ambivalent indifference.

----------


## cnx37

Todd, I suggest remedial English tuition. Your assertions - what are you "talking" about?
a) law - no mention 
b) method of application re 3 monthly reporting - no mention 
c) PR - R/V & thus no gainful employment - a challenge?
d) dealings with I/O - mutual respect is OK by me

----------


## toddaniels

Glad you're keep up on my errant posting penchantz..

Thanx!

----------


## cnx37

Todd, have you mastered the art of "swearing" that black is white yet?

----------


## slackula

> Conversely, if you're working and married to a thai, after 3 years you don't even need to apply for PR, you can go straight for thai citizenship.


I've not heard of that one before. Out of curiosity how does it work?

----------


## jamescollister

We drove up, no buses or farangs insight, 5 minutes for the Lao visa, but only 2 guys issuing them, so it would be slow if a bus load of farangs rocked up. Jim

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> Conversely, if you're working and married to a thai, after 3 years you don't even need to apply for PR, you can go straight for thai citizenship.
> 
> 
> I've not heard of that one before. Out of curiosity how does it work?


new one on me as well, tell us more plse

----------


## cnx37

Lone Ranger (Todd) & Tonto (Terry57) - should be here within 15 minutes. All "problems" solved - all wishes come to fruition. (Do not hold your breath - may be late - traffic jam.)

----------


## Phuketrichard

Thailand - Citizenship | ExpatFocus.com

----------


## cnx37

Late News - "Yi-Yo - Silver". 
Kemo Sabe (alias Tonto) has his/her menstruals - had to drop off at 7-11 for first-aid. Lone Ranger took good care.
Give them 5 more minutes, please.

----------


## toddaniels

Shameless internet rip!



> Foreigners may acquire Thai nationality under Section 10 of the Act  through naturalization or, in the case of women married to Thai  citizens, they may apply to adopt their husbands nationality under  Section 9, if they have been legally married for 3 years (1 year if they  have a child together).
> The Act requires applicants for naturalization under Section 10 to have  held permanent residence for 5 years, have an occupation in Thailand and  have knowledge of the Thai language. Under a 2008 amendment*, males  married to Thai citizens are now exempted from the requirement to have  permanent residence* and knowledge of Thai but not from the requirement  to have an occupation in Thailand. In order to qualify for the  exemption, men with Thai wives must have been legally married for 3  years (1 year if they have a child together)

----------


## cnx37

No job - R/V - only $$$. 
No PR & no Thai nationality?
Definition of "occupation" under Thai jurisdiction?

----------


## toddaniels

Isn't "occupation" when  soldiers from another country come in, set up shop in your country and sorta take control of things? 

No honestly, I think occupation has a broad encompassing definition. 

I imagine the linch-pin is that clause about having paid into the thai s/s system and filed taxes on income here during the last 3 years (or 1 year if married to a thai). 

It would appear the financial threshold is 80K baht per month (about $30K US a year), unless married to a thai when it's 30K baht a month (a little over $11K US a year). 

Isn't it strange when you're married to a thai both for extensions of stay based on marriage and for most things you wanna do PR, thai citizenship etc, you need LESS money than if you're single? 

I can't be the only one to find it strange that as a single person over 50 here I need to show 800K or 65K baht income but if I'm married to a thai woman I show only 400K or 40K baht income. Isn't your life here way more expensive if you have a significant thai other rather than being single? 

OR is it a cunning plan by the powers that be? Are they banking on the fact that each year you'll piss away at least another 400K baht on those "get rich slow schemes" concocted by the thai in-lawz & out-lawz which comprise your "extended family"? 

Interestingly enough, or not;
I recently accompanied an American female who is married to a thai guy thru the yearly extension of stay based on marriage. There are NO financial requirement AT ALL. As in zero, zilch! It was the easiest most pain free extension of stay I've ever witnessed based on marriage!

----------


## cnx37

Interesting, strange - really?
Your apprentice - "Tonto" ("Kemo Sabe") - PMd me - he is not happy. His vocabulary - quite extensive.

----------


## OhOh

> Interestingly enough, or not; I recently accompanied an American female who is married to a thai guy thru the yearly extension of stay based on marriage. There are NO financial requirement AT ALL. As in zero, zilch! It was the easiest most pain free extension of stay I've ever witnessed based on marriage!


What about a "gender changed" man/to woman married to a Thai "male" ? 

What "papers" are required?

----------


## cnx37

Same as a platypus who wishes to marry a kangaroo?
Guys, dear Terry - emotions damaged? A few get well cards, words of sympathy in order? BUT, there are alternatives to the above. Come on, guys rally around Terry. Flowers, wishes, empty Coca Cola cans - up to you.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Actually there is no such thing as a gov certified translator in Thailand, it is not like somebody can apply and get a license as with a notary public or something. The translators that embassies list are just companies who have produced results for their nationalities before.


Sounds about right; my wife did it herself (cheapskate) then got a friend who has a PhD in English and is a professor at a uni to check it and sign it - job done.

I don't think she went to the Bkk office either; I seem to remember her doing everything by post; a pretty efficient and quick service too.

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Isn't "occupation" when  soldiers from another country come in, set up shop in your country and sorta take control of things? 
> 
> No honestly, I think occupation has a broad encompassing definition. 
> 
> I imagine the linch-pin is that clause about having paid into the thai s/s system and filed taxes on income here during the last 3 years (or 1 year if married to a thai). 
> 
> It would appear the financial threshold is 80K baht per month (about $30K US a year), unless married to a thai when it's 30K baht a month (a little over $11K US a year). 
> 
> Isn't it strange when you're married to a thai both for extensions of stay based on marriage and for most things you wanna do PR, thai citizenship etc, you need LESS money than if you're single? 
> ...


Plus she can work without a WP if married to a thai ( i know a few ladies down here that do that)

they figure a single male will be out fucking every night so needs more cash so he will not be a drain on the system when he gets sick
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## cnx37

"Phuketrichard" - your quote - I like BUT who is HST?

----------


## peterpan

I still dont understand why they rejected my lowly self for a marriage visa, it gets worse, I asked the dept of justice in NZ fora copy of my dissolution of marriage cert, they cant find it! I got a divorce about 18 years ago, I had  copy but cant find it now, neither can the powers that be, as a last resort I emailed the embassy, they were very sympathetic and rang me back, said I should go to immigration in Udon and ask them what they need from me, useful advice but I suspect they dont know them selves. I find it strange  that I have been married in NZ and have 2 girls 20 years here and they wont give me a proper visa, I current om a tourist visa.

----------


## cnx37

pp, a real challenge. Solution?
My only suggestion - call in the LOS-residing equivalent of Batman & Robin. You need quality assistance - call in the "best of the best".

----------


## Phuketrichard

> "Phuketrichard" - your quote - I like BUT who is HST?



invented Gonzo Journalism,  
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunter_S._Thompson

----------


## cnx37

Phuketrichard
Never heard of the guy but I am an Aussie. Living in LOS - you never cease your education - I like it.
He kept quality company - eg Hell's Angels & Jack Nicholson.
His "ending" - very creative.
In life, I could not wish for more.
Batman & Robin - quiet? Peaceful.

----------


## terry57

> Lone Ranger (Todd) & Tonto (Terry57) - should be here within 15 minutes.



You are quite the Cock head ain't you mate. 

Just saying like.  :spam2: 



All the best with it Peter.

----------


## terry57

> Your apprentice - "Tonto" ("Kemo Sabe") - PMd me - he is not happy. His vocabulary - quite extensive.




I imagine you are referring to me.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Get your shit sorted and keep the story straight you tool. 

I did not PM you,  I sent you a nasty Red telling you to get fucked.

I sent it simply because your smart arse posts are becoming very boring especially when you keep referring to me. 

So once again cock face, fuk right off.

Cheers EH.

----------


## toddaniels

> Plus she can work without a WP if married to a thai ( i know a few ladies down here that do that)


Well, I hate to be a naysayer but. . . ..

Just because you "know a few ladies" down Phuket way who do it doesn't mean it's legal.

Plain and simple a foreigner can't work here whether you're married to a thai guy if you're a gurl or married to a thai gurl if you're a guy without a work permit issued by the Ministry of Labor (กระทรวงแรงงาน). 

You can't even volunteer (as in receive no salary) legally without holding a work permit, although tons of people do, just like there are far more Engrish teachers here hawking engrish for schools all over the country sans work permit than there are ones legally teaching. It's still against the labor laws regarding foreigners working in the Kingdom.

Even holding PR status doesn't let a foreignes of either sex work without a work permit.

Only holding thai citizenship lets that happen, because face it, after you jump thru all those hoops, you're a Thai, have a Thai I/D card and Thai passport..

----------


## Phuketrichard

> Phuketrichard
> Never heard of the guy but I am an Aussie. Living in LOS - you never cease your education - I like it.
> He kept quality company - eg Hell's Angels & Jack Nicholson.
> His "ending" - very creative.
> In life, I could not wish for more.
> Batman & Robin - quiet? Peaceful.


there have been a few books of his made into movies 


"Rum Diary"
"fear and loathing in Las Vegas"
"where the buffaloes roam"

I lived down the road from him in Aspen for a few years and drank with him, quite a person!!


he went out like he lived  VIOLENTLY

"No More Games. No More Bombs. No More Walking. No More Fun. No More  Swimming. 67. That is 17 years past 50. 17 more than I needed or wanted.  Boring. I am always bitchy. No Fun -- for anybody. 67. You are getting  Greedy. Act your old age. Relax -- This won't hurt."

----------


## cnx37

toddaniels - your post # 69.
I am surprised - your post is pertinent/factual.
What can I say? 
Congratulations!
But, I am unquaified to form an opinion - background (what would I know?) & no WP.
Your protege - Mensa member? 
Mr Mensa - feeling a little better?

----------


## toddaniels

"cnx37" all I can say is; "even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in a while if it looks around long enough"..

----------


## cnx37

"toddaniels" - new hobby? 
Self-deprecation.

----------


## toddaniels

Hey, even I'll admit it's not easy nor all that fun to be Tod Daniels all the time. Sometimes I gotta take the wind outta my own sails... I don't wanna get too big for my britches you know.

I heard a line on the teli the other nite which went like this;




> "Man, you're such an asshole, how do you stop from punching yourself in the face?"


Made me laugh out loud.

Once I get really good in thai, I'm gonna make a shirt that says;



> "Asshole now available in english and thai !"

----------

